# Driving gloves - Need recommendations!



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Does anyone have a preferred brand of driving gloves? I’m deciding to get myself a pair for schooling/winter, but when I rode I never rode with gloves, and so far have not driven with them either. I’m assuming I’ll need them as I’m starting up lessons again, and will hopefully be doing so into the winter. 

At this point I’m not showing, so utility/warmth is key rather than looks, but I would like something durable and good-quality. I’m not sure if the place I’m going teaches two-handed or Achenbach, if that makes any difference.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

At TSC right now, they are getting in the Carrhart gloves. I got 2 pair on clearance last year, and they are my FAVORITE!! They have rough out palms. I also like those 1888 brand deer skin gloves. In the winter, I wear those supposedly waterproof fleece gloves. They don't last very long, so I will not pay more than 9.00 for them.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

I am with Greentree...if I HAVE to wear gloves, when I am out and about I have nice fitting deer skin gloves to protect my hands, if I am showing I have nice black leather gloves I wear, or brown, depends on my outfit. 

Otherwise, it is hard to get me to wear gloves at all, even in the winter. The deer skin gloves are nice to layer under. When the people I work for came back from their trip to New Zealand, they brought me back the softest angora gloves ever, they fit nice inside the deer skin gloves and keep my hands toasty.


----------

